

Amazing Abstract Algebra: Groups and Rotations - gmoes
http://www.elegantcoding.com/2012/03/interesting-group.html

======
RegEx
The mobile version of this site breaks the zoom function. I tried to zoom out
to look at the cayley table, and it caused me to go to a previous story.

